# Newset up



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Hi

I wanted to set up a Malawi tank but came across Tangs and find them more interesting.

I'd like to know if a Trigon 190 is appropriate for Tangs and if so, how many I can keep. I have the option of a second hand Trigon 350, but I'm not sure if the size would be unsightly.

I've seen most Malawi examples overcrowded, namely as a result of a 1.5-2 fish per gallon rule. Am I correct in saying this rule does not apply to Tangs?

Any help is appreciated.

Maurice


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

An amount of fish inches per gallon rule doesn't really work with any cichlids, and certainly not for Tanganyikans. Stocking for Tangs really depends on which ones you are most interested in, and the dimensions of the tank. I am not familiar with either tanks you mention, perhaps you could tell me what the dimensions of these tanks are, as well as which fish interest you the most?


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.

They are both corner tanks, 190 litres and 350 litres.

I'm thinking of calvus, small judido (ornates) and 2 small species of lamps, the lamps which get about 2.5 inches each and a shell dwelling. I'd get a pair or trio of each.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Maurice11 said:


> They are both corner tanks, 190 litres and 350 litres.


What are the dimensions of these tanks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are pie shaped corner tanks. The 190 dimension for the back (or side?) corners is 27.5 inches. The 350 dimension for the back/sides is 34.2 inches.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks DJ..

The 190, if you are very good at building territories, you might be able to keep a pair of Altos, a pair of Julidochromis and a pair of shell dwellers.. but it is more likely that you will only be able to keep two types. In the 350 you have a bit more space, and might be able to add in some Paracyprichromis to the previous stock list.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys

Would I not be able to keep a pair of calvus and 2 pairs of shell dwellers in the 190?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Maurice11 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Would I not be able to keep a pair of calvus and 2 pairs of shell dwellers in the 190?


If the shell dwellers were the same species, you could keep a colony of multifasciatus. Or you might be able to keep a couple of pairs of brevis, with maybe an extra female or two. You wouldn't be able to keep more than one species of shell dweller though.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

I see, so its not necessarily the quanity, rather the species.

1 pair of calvus, 1 pair of julies, and a colony of multis or brevis in a 190? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Maurice11 said:


> I see, so its not necessarily the quanity, rather the species.
> 
> 1 pair of calvus, 1 pair of julies, and a colony of multis or brevis in a 190? Thanks again for your help.


Could work, though you'll need two distinct rock territories for the calvus and julies. Most people start with six juveniles in order to guarantee a pair once they mature. With the calvus, you could probably also keep extra females.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Sounds good, thanks for your advice.

I think a trio of calvus with an extra female, the same for the julies and around 6 shell dwellers.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The Julidochromis don't typically have trios, once they pair up you'll want to remove the rest.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Also, brevis aren't really colonizers so you should get multies since nearly everyone finds their social, colonizing, and family behaviors very entertaining and interesting..


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Darkskies said:


> Also, brevis aren't really colonizers so you should get multies since nearly everyone finds their social, colonizing, and family behaviors very entertaining and interesting..


Having said, that I did keep them in a "colony" once, and they were quite interesting in such a setup. The males certainly squabbled, but they lived pretty close together, and showed superior colour this way.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info, it's a great help.

Are the species likely to breed in the tank or would I have to remove any fry?

And if I got a tang catfish, is it likely to prey on the fry?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They may breed, but the adults will eat the fry so if you want to raise fry you would have to remove them.

Yes Synodontis will also eat the fry. However they are often not a good mix with shellies because they are both bottom dwellers. The cats swarm the shells and you don't get to see the true behavior of the shellies with the constant disruptions.

If you are not locked into the corner shape, you are likely to have more options with a rectangle of the same gallons.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Colonizing shellies/fairy cichlids will not eat fry, but protect them and incorporate them into the group. Of course maturing males will be driven off some ways. Most other fish parents will eat fry once they become independent.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

I'm going to go for a regular shaped tank instead of a corner tank and get a juwel vision 260. I think this is better and would allow me to have a few cyps as well as the disucssed.

Can I go for enantiopus (sand sifters) in addition to shell dwellers, or am I limited to one or the other?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 260?

I think enants like the entire floor of the tank...even 72" tanks.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Hi

It's 260 litres, 121 x 73 x 46W cm with a bowed front.

I'll go for multis instead of entants.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Thats 48" x 18" which is good. Since it is a bowfront, it would still not be considered a "regular" shaped tank (in other words, a rectangle). Enjoy your tank!


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

I'll post pics when it's fully set up in a few weeks.

Cyps x 4
Julies x 2
Calvus x 2
Multis x 4

From what I've read this seems to be a good mix.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want at least a dozen non-jumbo cyps.

Unless you buy adult proven breeding pairs, you will want 6 julidochromis and 6 calvus so they can choose their own mates. Then you can remove extras.

Multifasciatus would work with 4 but many buy 6 to start their colony.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info - 12 cyps wouldn't be too many?

As I'd be limited to only 2 julies once they paired, are there any colonising rock dwellers (preferably yellow coloured) that I could go for instead?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cyps are a very nervous fish and do not do well if they are not in a large group so they feel safe. They are called the sardines of Lake Tanganyika. 12 will do fine in a 48" tank.

Can't think of a colonizing rock dweller, maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> Can't think of a colonizing rock dweller, maybe someone else will chime in.


Realy? puncs and smaller Julies are colonising, just they have to be closely related, idealy bred in the same tank from the same pair to do it. :thumb:


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

I went to the Aquatic Design Centre in London today to have a look as it's nearby and they have a cichlid room. Although the cichlids were split by lakes/regions in the stock tanks, they had a display tank with orange rams, julies, parrots, mbunas and various others 

They has large calvus and smaller ones - the price was quite different. Do they tank long to grow?

I saw some orange lelupis - I take it these don't colonise either? Or can I add them with the calvus and julies?

I can't wait to set up.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My julidochromis (3" size) and caudopunctatus pair and kill fry when they get too old...even in the 72" tank. Same tank, fry from same pair. Plus the other fish will eat their fry anyway so I've never seen a colony form, either in a community or in a species tank.

Regarding the julidochromis...yes there are adults and fry in there, but once the fry get into the adult age/size they are rejected or are killed if I don't get there fast enough. Just my experience. Mine behave as explained in this Library article:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/j_marlieri.php

Leleupi will kill your multifasciatus...they don't mix well with shellies. I was advised the same but I tried the mix in the 72" tank. Leleupi killed not only my shellies but also my caudopunctatus.

Calvus DO take long to grow, but the younger ones will be happier as a group of six during the growing period. If you buy large calvus and you accidentally get 2 males or males/females who just don't like each other, they will start on identifying the rejects almost right away.


----------

